# What is wrong with hand knitted baby clothes?



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

There have been many conversations about this very topic in the last few months. Maybe, it's due to changing times or attitudes. I agree, it's a shame. However, it won't stop me from knitting!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

The young Mums of today just don't like hand knits


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Things I treasure go into and out of fashion. Think exquisite cut glass made before WWI. Hardly dishwasher safe but awesome anyway. 

I love hand knitted items too.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

This was a recent thread on the same subject
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-377976-1.html
I knit mainly shawls and I'm happy to say that they are used.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It is sad. I love to make baby things. I will tell you that I made a blanket and sweater set for a co worker, and have seen multiple photos on her Facebook page with her little girl using her blanket and wearing her sweater! She also sent me a beautiful thank you note telling me how thrilled she was to have something made with love especially for her baby.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Seems many new moms like dressing their infants like mini adults, so I don't know if it is designer names or the style. I've started making items similar in style to what is seen in retail stores and they have been well received.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Yes it is very sad! We had a new Great grand baby born on Nov.20. They live in a state that has some pretty harsh winters. I made and bought so many things for him and when they send pictures of him for which I am very grateful, he is never snuggled up. He is often in short sleeves and bare foot. I don't understand this trend. 
I'm sure your items are beautiful. I often admire the knitting of others from the UK. Happy New Year.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Seems many new moms like dressing their infants like mini adults, so I don't know if it is designer names or the style. I've started making items similar in style to what is seen in retail stores and they have been well received.


That is an interesting idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> It is sad. I love to make baby things. I will tell you that I made a blanket and sweater set for a co worker, and have seen multiple photos on her Facebook page with her little girl using her blanket and wearing her sweater! She also sent me a beautiful thank you note telling me how thrilled she was to have something made with love especially for her baby.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: : that's what I like to hear. 😊


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Color preference has changed a lot. I make white with cables etc. to dress them up but mostly jewel tones, lighter browns with black stripes, darker blues and have good luck selling those. The monster pants are well received, and all the sports team colors too. I knit for a Market buying experience but really like all the frilly , beautiful sets myself. They just are not big sellers. Fleece has pre-empted many a lovely blanket.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I was recently at a baby shower for a second baby where this subject came up. The new Mom was gifted several sets by her husbands Grandmother, who wasn't there, and she wasn't exactly thrilled. After the party several of us asked her why. She said although she thought the outfits were cute, they were too 'old fashioned' with the pastel colors, lace and ruffles. They looked like fancy doll clothes to her. Also mentioned was they are too hard to take care of and looking nice. The booties would be the only things she would use.

She appreciated the love and work that went into making them and didn't want to hurt Grandma's feelings by not using them. She said one of the items that she got alot of use out of with her first baby was some hand made flannel blankets someone had made. They were easy to take along and could be washed frequently.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Seems many new moms like dressing their infants like mini adults, so I don't know if it is designer names or the style. I've started making items similar in style to what is seen in retail stores and they have been well received.


I think that's the key. Traditional styles, especially with frills, etc, just aren't in style right now.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

many are beautiful, but they are not really practical. Parents dress babies a lot differently, going for ease and comfort. When i knit for babies, I stick to simple basic cardigans. No bonnets or booties. While it makes for a cute set, they don't get worn.
When i look back at what was available for my babies 35 years ago and what my GKs wear today I'm jealous. I wish I had the options my kids have for their babies.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Louette said:


> Yes it is very sad! We had a new Great grand baby born on Nov.20. They live in a state that has some pretty harsh winters. I made and bought so many things for him and when they send pictures of him for which I am very grateful, he is never snuggled up. He is often in short sleeves and bare foot. I don't understand this trend.


Are the pictures they send taken indoors, or outdoors? Homes and public buildings alike in these harsh winter states (where I now live) usually have awesome indoor central heating, which means the indoor temps are really balmy, even too warm at times. Too warm to wear sweaters, long sleeves etc. But outdoors is another story altogether! There we need lots of warm layers, hats and hoods, (often both together!) mittens/gloves, scarves, heavy coats, boots - the works!
All the homes I've been in, in So Cal have been a bit on the chilly side in winter. Some only have had heating units in certain rooms, and even those with a central heating system have felt drafty. Of course I've not been in every home!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Three aspects to this issue:
Ease of care. I use washable merino wool
Color. I use bright colors. Knitpicks has a line of brights in merino
Style. Simple with no frills. Perhaps a flowdr or a tassel. (I will not do sports team logos or Disney designs even if requested)


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Its sad but it depends on the area. I was told don't want a cheap handmade item. when they found out that it wasn't cheap they were all over it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I was recently at a baby shower for a second baby where this subject came up. The new Mom was gifted several sets by her husbands Grandmother, who wasn't there, and she wasn't exactly thrilled. After the party several of us asked her why. She said although she thought the outfits were cute, they were too 'old fashioned' with the pastel colors, lace and ruffles. They looked like fancy doll clothes to her. Also mentioned was they are too hard to take care of and looking nice. The booties would be the only things she would use.
> 
> She appreciated the love and work that went into making them and didn't want to hurt Grandma's feelings by not using them. She said one of the items that she got alot of use out of with her first baby was some hand made flannel blankets someone had made. They were easy to take along and could be washed frequently.


This is what I've suspected for a while now. It's good you could ask her the question and she was able to answer truthfully.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I was told by my daughter that they "didn't want to look like they couldn't afford to buy clothes". 

I guess home/hand made with love makes you look poor, or not look like other kids.

Sad.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Louette said:


> Yes it is very sad! We had a new Great grand baby born on Nov.20. They live in a state that has some pretty harsh winters. I made and bought so many things for him and when they send pictures of him for which I am very grateful, he is never snuggled up. He is often in short sleeves and bare foot. I don't understand this trend.
> I'm sure your items are beautiful. I often admire the knitting of others from the UK. Happy New Year.


I watch neighbors australian soap,the a baby on the show ,always done up like a parcel,bright red cheeks,Poor baby like so hot,


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

There are lots of updated styles on Ravelry and other places as well. We find in our area that booties are not popular, but socks are(?) Also, someone mentioned brighter colors, not pastels, and we find that is true around here as well. The old style ruffles and flourishes are just not current young mother's preferences. Just look at what they wear, although they seem to wear duller colors and prefer brighter colors for their babies. Our Great Grands are usually in red, orange, purple, bright green, brown, and black. My grandmother would NEVER have put black on a baby, but the babes seem to survive even that. My GDs like handknits, but they like them with an updated look. The last blanket/sweater combination I made was red, green, white, gray, and blue chevrons, and it was used.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I think that's the key. Traditional styles, especially with frills, etc, just aren't in style right now.


Yes, if you knit modern styles in colours other than the traditional pastels they are still well received. We need to move with the times. I didn't like the old fashioned matinee coats for my kids and my daughter is 31 now.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My nursery was pink and blue (no way to know sex before delivery!) and decorated in little dolls and bears. My daughter's was yellow and green and decorated in rocking horses. My GD's is white, aqua, and brown and decorated with owls. I thought brown? for a nursery? then I went to Target - everything was aqua and brown, so I made aqua and brown blankets and owls, not dolls and bears. Young mothers do not use blankets exactly the way I did, but they do use them and so far seem to like receiving those that I make...Such is life...


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Even some vintage patterns can look really cute in a modern colour my advice is always find out if it's wanted before you take all that time knitting, I only ever make surprise gifts for people I already know will use them or I make a blanket which pretty much everyone would use and definitely no frills or pastels


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
> This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


You are not the only one who has noticed the lack of interest in hand knitted garments for babies.

The only time I have personally knitted any baby items was when I was asked to. (As bevvyreay says as well). The Mom's asked me to knit, picked out yarn and pattern and I did the knitting. I knew these items would be wanted and worn.

It seems as every time this subject comes up, there are knitters who insist on knitting for babies because they like to. That is fine if that is your choice, but I choose not to bother knitting items that will only be worn once or twice (and more likely not at all).

I have noticed that baby blankets are used more often (and far longer) than baby outfits. I am knitting one right now. Perhaps read the comments and you will find there is more interest in blankets and you can knit more of those.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You are not the only one who has noticed the lack of interest in hand knitted garments for babies.
> 
> The only time I have personally knitted any baby items was when I was asked to. The Mom's asked me to knit, picked out yarn and pattern and I did the knitting. I knew these items would be wanted and worn.
> 
> ...


I have hand knitted many sweaters, hats, mittens, bibs, blankets for my first grandaughter and she is wearing everything I made. It doesn't matter to me, or any grandmother I know, that they only wear it once. Once is plenty for the memory chest.
How judgemental can one be.

I am busy with orders from friends for hand knit baby items, not just blankets.

Maybe in your world there is a lack of interest for hand knitted baby items, not in mine or anyone else I know


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> There have been many conversations about this very topic in the last few months. Maybe, it's due to changing times or attitudes. I agree, it's a shame. However, it won't stop me from knitting!


Could also be the time of year. The holiday buying habits can/will go either way.
There have indeed been many topics since Nov ....
And also remember baby booms are the spring/summer time in parts of the world.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Stitchtogether said:


> Its sad but it depends on the area. I was told don't want a cheap handmade item. when they found out that it wasn't cheap they were all over it.


I was in an organic baby wear shop, isn't all cotton organic and go through some manufacturing process that does not designate it organic anymore? A onesie for a new born was $35. Now my frugal mind says that is a bit much for a month of wear. The young parents in there were buying like millionaires, maybe they were. But keeping up with the Joneses, as my Mum would say, is a hard thing for average or struggling parents and that mind set can ruin many things. But having what's "in" is super important to some and if price makes the deal, tell them what the yarn and time is actually worth, about $300 a sweater, $25for booties and $50 for the bonnet, minimums.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.

I also tend to make "grow into" items, thinking about the season ahead.
I avoid patterns that are one sized - Newborn, 6 months, 12 months.
I go for the 0-6 months, 6-12 months, 12-18 months.
Sometimes I make all three -- only takes about a weeks' time of enjoyment to make.

I see hand knitted baby items at many places in my region of the world.
There are many who notice things more than others do.


Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Cardigans, sweaters that have a neck opening and beanie hats with matching mittens are always appreciated and I've found that darker colours are better for the modern baby.
Sarah


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I watch neighbors australian soap,the a baby on the show ,always done up like a parcel,bright red cheeks,Poor baby like so hot,


Lol. That's true too! I wouldn't want him toasted either.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Maybe in your world there is a lack of interest for hand knitted baby items, not in mine or anyone else I know


I guess we should all go to PA. They sure don't sell around northern Virginia and, apparently, neither in the UK according to OP. My family members seem to like them. Perhaps it's more important if the parents know who knitted the items rather than that they were purchased???


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

Some thoughts. The buttons on traditional baby clothes are small. A half inch or smaller in size. The buttons currently in fashion are big. At least an inch and often 2 or more inches.

Many mothers today work outside the home. Many of them work in professions where having well manicured hands is part of the professional image. Many have weekly manicure appointments to maintain the manicure. Big buttons are kind to a manicure. Little buttons are hard on the nail polish and hard to grab.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I guess we should all go to PA. They sure don't sell around northern Virginia and, apparently, neither in the UK according to OP. My family members seem to like them. Perhaps it's more important if the parents know who knitted the items rather than that they were purchased???


The orders I am filling are all over the US. California, New England, New York, Ohio. Pa has nothing to do with it, for your information.I choose the appropriate styles and yarns for the folk I knit for. I've had photographers ask for special knits for their shoots. I knit with loving care as many mothers and grandmothers do. Any questions?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I think a lot of those who go to craft shows and the like have no appreciation for hand knits because they haven't been exposed to them and have no idea how precious a gift they are.

My kids grew up with my knitting. When they were going to be parents, both had long lists of what they wanted knitted. 

Before my daughter had her own baby, I would get a phone call whenever a friend or co-worker was expecting asking me to knit for them.

I knit the frilly knowing it will be for a photo op and then tucked away as an heirloom. I knit contemporary sweaters in non-traditional baby colors and my kids and their friends with kids go nuts for them. 

I tell everyone to whom I gift my knits that lifetime repairs are included. I want the items to be worn indoors, outdoors and in the mud. 

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I think a lot of those who go to craft shows and the like have no appreciation for hand knits because they haven't been exposed to them and have no idea how precious a gift they are.
> 
> My kids grew up with my knitting. When they were going to be parents, both had long lists of what they wanted knitted.
> 
> ...


Amen, Gigi.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hand knitted items for babies/children are very much in vogue, in my part of the UK, with a simple retro feel (no frills/flounces) and not so much in pale colours.

I think the wardrobe of the new royal babies (George and Charlotte) do have some influence. 



Dcsmith77 said:


> I guess we should all go to PA. They sure don't sell around northern Virginia and, apparently, neither in the UK according to OP. My family members seem to like them. Perhaps it's more important if the parents know who knitted the items rather than that they were purchased???


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Hand knitted items for babies/children are very much in vogue, in my part of the UK, with a simple retro feel (no frills/flounces) and not so much in pale colours.
> 
> I think the wardrobe of the new royal babies (George and Charlotte) do have some influence.


I very much agree that hand knitted items are much liked here, especially in non-traditional baby colours. I knit up a size to allow for growing into, as Galaxycraft does, and I always think ahead for what the season may be in 3 - 6 months.

I usually have a supply of plain white easy wash first blankets. As far as I know there aren't many baby showers, quite a number of parents to be don't want to know the flavour of the baby in advance, and a white blankie is usually ready as a first present.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it depends on where you are and who you know.

I've done a few quick knit booties and hats for a couple new moms and dads I know and not only have I never seen the items, but never heard from them afterward. I knew exactly what was going to happen though I gave them the benefit of the doubt. Figured if that wasn't appreciated, then not much else would have been. I wasn't heartbroken, but knew I wouldn't be doing it again. Most I know just don't really care and becomes a distant afterthought. I will on the other hand make something upon request if I'm able to depending on who is asking.

I have on the other hand make a bunch of booties, booty socks and hats and donated them to a hospital I used to work at in the NICU and they were very much appreciated and I have even gotten a big thank you from the dept manager and the staff. This was just something I chose to do at random. 

Seems most are growing up where they want designer everything. Starting out, hand knits are great for most. For those who continue to knit baby items and such, go for it. You never know who will need.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

When i started going to craft fairs with my knitting, I was selling lots of sweaters. The past 2-3 yrs I have sold very few. My biggest sellers are caps and mittens, plus my miniature Christmas tree decorations.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Hand knitted items for babies/children are very much in vogue, in my part of the UK, with a simple retro feel (no frills/flounces) and not so much in pale colours.
> 
> I think the wardrobe of the new royal babies (George and Charlotte) do have some influence.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I very much agree that hand knitted items are much liked here, especially in non-traditional baby colours. I knit up a size to allow for growing into, as Galaxycraft does, and I always think ahead for what the season may be in 3 - 6 months.
> 
> I usually have a supply of plain white easy wash first blankets. As far as I know there aren't many baby showers, quite a number of parents to be don't want to know the flavour of the baby in advance, and a white blankie is usually ready as a first present.


Everyone loves a blanket. I'm amazed how many times this topic comes up, like you I'm finding hand-knits are very popular and very much wanted


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are 41 pages of Baby knits, lovingly made by KP members. Take a look.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375894-1.html


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> Everyone loves a blanket. I'm amazed how many times this topic comes up, like you I'm finding hand-knits are very popular and very much wanted


Yes, I've given three little cardis as gifts in the last couple of months and have been thanked and have been sent pictures of them on the baby from each of the mothers. I honestly think the colour of yarn chosen has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I always am afraid that a handknit baby item may not be appreciated. So I have decided to make something that isn't labor intensive or expensive and then include a check with my gift. I like the girly bibs and some of the fun hats:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girly-bib
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-ble-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupcake-hat-archive

I made the baa-ble hat for a toddler and my instructions can be downloaded at:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373852-1.html


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Yes, I've given three little cardis as gifts in the last couple of months and have been thanked and have been sent pictures of them on the baby from each of the mothers. I honestly think the colour of yarn chosen has a lot to do with it.


A little knitted cardi is so much easier to get on and off and yes I agree colour choice is so important I've just made a gorgeous set in a denim blue Aran for a toddler. So sweet


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> A little knitted cardi is so much easier to get on and off and yes I agree colour choice is so important I've just made a gorgeous set in a denim blue Aran for a toddler. So sweet


Would love to see a picture of that little set.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Would love to see a picture of that little set.


I forgot to take one before I gave it but his mum kindly sent this one, you can't really see but it has a cute little collar, and plenty of growing room lol


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> I forgot to take one before I gave it but his mum kindly sent this one, you can't really see but it has a cute little collar, and plenty of growing room lol


Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I think they still like handknits. That said, they (including my family) are looking for a more modern and simplistic styling. I will find some samples to show here. I hope this helps.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-miss-jane

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-grey-dress

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pattaconk


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My daughters would place "orders" to gift at baby showers. Also, I sewed for my granddaughter and my daughters friends raved over the little outfits, and when they were told I had made them, they were at my door to take me to find patterns and fabrics to make their daughters clothes.

I believe it is a matter of style and color. I find, knitting for a charity for babies, the biggest used items are booties, hats and burp cloths. I do make blankies, and bibs, but as I said the most used items are the booties, hats and burp cloths. The moms do get the other items also, maybe once they are home the balnkies and bibs are used...

Knitting as with most things, come and go..remember..everything old, is new again!!!

Edited because ato correct changed burp to burn, and that's just wrong!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The orders I am filling are all over the US. California, New England, New York, Ohio. Pa has nothing to do with it, for your information.I choose the appropriate styles and yarns for the folk I knit for. I've had photographers ask for special knits for their shoots. I knit with loving care as many mothers and grandmothers do. Any questions?


I'm glad to hear that there ISN'T anything wrong with hand knitted baby clothes. I like to make baby things and often suggest them to beginning knitters as they can finish them fairly quickly, they are cute, and they get some quick gratification from making something besides a scarf. You can also learn a lot of construction without a lot of knitting. (Although, I am aware that making a fancy baby jacket out of fingering yarn can be a lot of knitting, but that's not what I suggest). Besides, babies look very sweet in hand-knitted garments as you can plainly see above!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

A lot of the baby knits I see look like they could come from the 20s-50s from a time when very few women worked and everyone dressed "decently" just to run errands. Moms wore dresses, heels and frequently hats. Babies and children were put in "nicer clothes" before going out. That is a far different life than new moms live today. We shouldn't be surprised when new moms want clothes that reflect their lives, not those of their grandmothers or great grant mothers.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I honestly, don't think new moms today wear knitted items on babies because, they do not know how to care for the item. It may be a just launder like anything else and they think it takes special care. I have a great niece that is expecting and it seems she can't get enough of the hand knitted and crocheted items. She has grown up around knitters and crocheters so knows how to care for them. I've said my piece.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Prince George and Princess Charlotte are trendsetters and their Mum Kate enjoys traditional clothing.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree with those saying it has to be washable. I also try to get yarn that will go in the tumbler. I live just north of York - does it ever stop raining here in the winter? I don't spurn acrylic either - it isn't worn for long enough to go manky. When choosing styles, I find a modern pattern. Ugg-style boots are charmingly nicer than booties and worn over their sleepsuits. The new mums don't dress themselves in the same style their grandmothers or even mothers did so unless retro or vintage is the in thing, why on earth would they want to dress their babies in outdated clothes! However much I want to recreate the memory of my own babies in my grandchildren, I know it isn't right. New patterns for new babies. Old patterns for dollies and dressing up.


----------



## Ben'sgrannie (Feb 21, 2015)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
> This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


Sorry you feel like this, I knit lots of baby clothes every month for babies in the UK, and Australia, this week for someone inCanada


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

My experience they are thrilled and even ask me to knit for them


----------



## MoragB (Jun 18, 2012)

My 5 grandchildren have all worn hand knitted cardigans, hats, hoodies etc. I have knitted blankets for them all, too. My daughter,daughter in law and other young parents I know love hand knitted clothes so long as they are not too fussy.


----------



## MoragB (Jun 18, 2012)

My 5 grandchildren have all worn hand knitted cardigans, hats, hoodies etc. I have knitted blankets for them all, too. My daughter,daughter in law and other young parents I know love hand knitted clothes so long as they are not too fussy.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Young mums want bright colours and modern styles. Times change, and we knitters have to move with the times.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If we think ease of care is an issue it is up to us to use easy care yarns and to tell new moms straight out how easy care the items are and it wouldn't hurt to put a note in with the gift (baby showers for example) when moms receive many gifts at once.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

jemima said:


> The young Mums of today just don't like hand knits


My daughter a young mum herself has said that babies and children are different now.

I am still trying to work out how

Di


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

I have been blessed with one grandson and 20 great nieces and nephews. I knit for all of them and thankfully, their parents are very appreciative and wear the items until they don't fit. I also get plenty of pics of the children wearing the them which is an added bonus!


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I always make (knit) all my grandkids at least 1 blanket and usually 2-a dressier one and a everyday one. I make them in trendy colors and out of acrylic so they can be washed as needed. I also make them a simple style NB-3 mo cardigan which only 1 has used other than photos, which doesn't bother me-I know they have saved them. I make lots of hats for them and others. I get lots of requests for my blankets. Friends will search the internet for examples and ask "Can you make this??" Almost always an emphatic YES!! I think it depends on the parents a lot too. I tell them and others to USE them and not save them back...I can ALWAYS make more! My 2 week old granddaughter's parents-my oldest son and DIL, since older, have been SO appreciative of what I have made and it has made it all worthwhile! I have #9 grandbaby coming in 11 short weeks so I'd better get busy!!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I make clothing and blankets for babies. I don't care if they are worn or not. I enjoy making them, and all my thoughts go to the child's future as I knit for each one. They are all made with love and promise. I do the same when I knit hats and mittens for the older ones.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Young mums want bright colours and modern styles. Times change, and we knitters have to move with the times.


I agree. I remember from photos myself and brother trigged out in wool velour coats with velvet collars. Anyone remember them?This was in a big old house with no electricity and only water hand-pumped from the well. Hot water from an iron range. How would you clean them?
My mother's work would have been halved with modern baby wear, but would she have used it? No, it wouldn't have been the fashion then.
And I must say I do like the modern styles of babywear.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elaine3975 said:


> I honestly, don't think new moms today wear knitted items on babies because, they do not know how to care for the item. It may be a just launder like anything else and they think it takes special care. I have a great niece that is expecting and it seems she can't get enough of the hand knitted and crocheted items. She has grown up around knitters and crocheters so knows how to care for them. I've said my piece.


Very nice piece.


----------



## juletta (Dec 31, 2015)

This is so interesting. I have had the completely opposite response. Both my daughters argue over who gets the next knitted goody for their babies. Their friends (same age group) all absolutely love hand knitted clothes, including items for themselves. My daughter jokes about me being in a sweat shop that she's in charge of. As long as I'm knitting something for her of course!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Seems many new moms like dressing their infants like mini adults, so I don't know if it is designer names or the style. I've started making items similar in style to what is seen in retail stores and they have been well received.


I am thinking along these lines too. There are lots of 'modern' knits for babies and toddlers now. I'm afraid the matinee jackets are out of fashion, but we've got to move with the times.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I can't begin to count all the baby items I've knit since 1962, when they were actually appreciated! I recently knit a red sweater for a baby boy--and to date, have not even received a phone call, note, or anything! Thank you also seems to be a word of the past--which is sad!! I have decided not to knit baby gifts anymore--unless someone asks me to do so and I'll charge them $20.00. Knitting for charity is so much more rewarding and appreciated. It's a strange world--I grew up with manners!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

My Mum knits beautiful fine gauge vests for grandchildren/great grandchildren as they are born. 2x2 rib, side opening. We were delighted to hear that a GP on examining one of the babies was delighted to see, and full of praise for, this lovingly made item.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
> This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


I so agree with you. The young mothers today are so spoiled they do not know or understand the value of anything. Most don't know or care to know how to Kent, crochet or sew and therefore do not understand what a handmade with care means. They'd rather have something from the big name stores like Macy's, Nordstroms, etc. It's all about how much it costs. It is in everything from jewelry (Pandora is one example) to the pots and pans in the kitchen (only Rachel Rey, etc). Good thing they have good paying jobs. Hope they never lose them.

I for one grandmother will give a gift cert in the amount I can afford. If it doesn't cover to cost to bad. I will not go in debt for a baby gift. Had on grand DIL complain that the gift cert I gave would not buy anything she wanted for the baby. Sorry kiddo I'm on social security.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had the same problem in our area. None of the sets sold here on Long Island. However, knitted and crocheted items still sell well where my family lives in North and South Carolina. Also handmade ornaments don't sell as well anymore.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

It is truly a shame that the young mother's do not appreciate all the time and love that went into make something special. However, I have a niece who has asked me to make her new baby boy a blanket and always seems to appreciate it when I knit sweaters or hats for her children. Have trouble selling baby items at craft shows - no matter how modern the colors - guess it is just the trend


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Carol, I know how you feel - I've been the "go to" lady whenever anyone wanted hand knitted and crocheted baby clothes, for years and years. Imagine my disappointment when my first granddaughters were expected and my daughter told me very firmly that she would not be dressing them in those types of things! Made me very sad. Happily though, my daughter -in-law is a very traditional young lady, and I knitted a crocheted for my youngest granddaughter to my hearts content! Oddly my daughter has since learnt to crochet herself, and can't believe how she felt when she was younger! Enjoy making your baby things. There's sure to be someone more appreciative out there


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

If you have ever walked into a "baby boutique" and examined the items sold in those shops, you'll see that they are not easy care. Nor are they inexpensive, though most are produced in China. So I don't believe this is wholly a matter regarding "ease of care".

Fashion trends for babies and toddlers is ever evolving. Colors that are "hot" this year, will be "old hat" next year along with styles.

Knitting, or crocheting, for babies can be fun. Just know your "audience". Take the time to find out what color(s) mom is leaning towards and what styles she likes. Some people don't care for anything handmade, their choice. Others appreciate the love and work that goes into a hand knit/crocheted item.

To each his own, as they say.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had 3 friends this year who have had new babies and I did ask if they would like any baby knitting to which they said they would, so I have enjoyed knitting them cardigans, booties and hats, all have gratefully been received and with thanks xx so I think everyone is different xx


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Two ideas:
I make a lot of fleece blankets with crocheted borders and recently knitted a border. Fleece comes in trendy colors and designs and I get a lot of compliments on these. I see them being dragged around thru toddlerhood and looking good still due to ease of care.
If I know the recipient I ask them to look for things they like on handknit pages on Pinterest. Then I come as close as I can and I know they will be happy. If I don't get a response I figure they don't like/want a handknit. They might get a fleece blanket. Maybe.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
> This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


Tiny babies are dressed in massed produced athletic tee shirts, hats, and all sort of clothing similar including diapers and socks, expensive shoes not needed for the little ones. I don't dare to buy anything for my grands and great grands.


----------



## caninehouse (Oct 13, 2015)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
> This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


Maybe its because they believe they'd have to hand wash it, altho' it wln't take very long even to handwash but dont think modern mums are as organized....?? Perhaps they need to be told that they're machine washable (if indeed they are).


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

I do not make any thing for under one year. To many fingers and toes are hurt or lost by home made. Average 11 a day nation wide


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sadly, I think the majority of new moms either don't know how to care for handmade items, or don't want to. I never passed along either of my son's baby things because their 'baby mamas' were ignorant about care of nice things and didn't respect heirlooms, they bleach and trash everything.

Now most do prefer brighter colors. My preggers niece chose blue, green and brown (not pastels) for her son's blanket. I did make a cap and booties to go with it (all easy care acrylic). She loves those colors. This was something she requested, or she may not have liked it as well.

This younger generation really confuses me sometimes.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I agree. I remember from photos myself and brother trigged out in wool velour coats with velvet collars. Anyone remember them?This was in a big old house with no electricity and only water hand-pumped from the well. Hot water from an iron range. How would you clean them?
> My mother's work would have been halved with modern baby wear, but would she have used it? No, it wouldn't have been the fashion then.
> And I must say I do like the modern styles of babywear.


My parents had their first baby in 1947. You might know the house they lived in. If you're standing at McBurneys and looking up Moss road, there is an old white house facing you. They rented the top floor and had a really miserable time there. The landlady lived downstairs and made their lives hell. Eventually they packed up and went to live with relatives. They had just had coal delivered, so my uncle went out with a lorry and removed all the coal! No way were they letting the old bag have it.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

A great deal of baby hand knits are done with yarns that will go in the washer on a silk or wool load. I was told baby things could be bought cheaper at Primark. I have young friends who adore anything hand knitted and keep me busy. They love the way the garments keep their shape and always look good and they say they pop them in the washer and put them on a hanger to dry and they love the ease of it. Tessa28


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

It's their lose.


----------



## chinook2 (Aug 3, 2015)

I think I will only knit blankets and caps for babies any more. They seem to still be O.k.


----------



## Unheardletters (Aug 5, 2014)

As a mom of 2 very young children, I find that most handknits at craftfairs and other sale functions are too loosely knit. My baby gets her little fingers caught in the loops of the knits, same goes for crochet. And also I was given a beautiful stranded colorwork sweater for my son, but getting him in it was a hassle because his fingers would get caught in between the strands.
So when i knit for my babies, I knit at a tight gauge and no strands in the sleeves. A few of my young friends with babies (I am a new mom, but definitely not a young mom) have commented on the same thing when it comes to handknit items.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

It must depend on the area you live in. Hand knit things are loved in my area. I am glad of that as I love making baby clothes in between my big projects.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I still make baby clothes..I just use modern colours and fashionable designs. You can't stop the change in fashion!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My parents had their first baby in 1947. You might know the house they lived in. If you're standing at McBurneys and looking up Moss road, there is an old white house facing you. They rented the top floor and had a really miserable time there. The landlady lived downstairs and made their lives hell. Eventually they packed up and went to live with relatives. They had just had coal delivered, so my uncle went out with a lorry and removed all the coal! No way were they letting the old bag have it.


I know it well! we live off the Moss Road. Just recently I was commenting that I'd never seen a house so often up for sale. Two years seems its maximum shelf life. Perhaps the ghost of the landlady haunts it......


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

caninehouse said:


> Maybe its because they believe they'd have to hand wash it, altho' it wln't take very long even to handwash but dont think modern mums are as organized....?? Perhaps they need to be told that they're machine washable (if indeed they are).


I love your avatar! How many of those little cuties do you have?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes it is. Lets hope that there is a turn around soon.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

2 things I think and this is coming from my goddaughter as she was having her children.

1 was that these baby sets are a bit too traditional and just not her style. She didn't dress her girls in frills and matchy sets and her son got dressed mostly in camo. All of her kids got dressed in a lot of Disney designs.

2 was that even though she knew that I was using acrylic yarn that could easily be washed, she was so afraid that the clothes I spent so much time making, would be ruined.

What she asked for were special blankets, soft and cuddly and warm. Her oldest, soon to be 13 asked me to reknit her baby blanket because she still wanted to use it.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

It's great to read the posts on this subject.The info on keeping up to date on trends in baby cloths helps a lot.I have a baby in mind that is due in the spring and will use the info from these posts in making my choices,etc.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Fortunately, my family and extended family ask for or hint very strongly for my knitted baby items. But I don't use the traditional pastel. I use bright colors.

Research has shown that babies are more stimulated by bright colors, helping them develop more quickly. That's why young parents now want the brighter colors.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't give up. Last year I only sold maybe one or two of my baby sets. This year I sold almost all of them. So maybe next year yours will sell.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

It's the same here in the US. However, I do knit baby hats for one of the local hospitals and we know that the parents look forward to being able to choose their hat after their baby is born. But try to sell them at a craft fair - they don't go anywhere near as well.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I honestly think the colour of yarn chosen has a lot to do with it.


I think you're right Carole - when my son was born in the mid eighties I despaired at the dull colours for boys even then.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, it is sad. However, you could always donate the clothes to the Hospital Gift Shop.....I knit/crochet for our hospital and just can not do it fast enough. Everything sells. Of course, that might be because I live in Canada and knitwear is always welcome. LOL


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Sad, but true! I made my GS 3 sweaters before he was born, plus a blanket (which has been used) and other things, too. Have never seen anything but the blanket being used! NO more from me!


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> Seems many new moms like dressing their infants like mini adults, so I don't know if it is designer names or the style. I've started making items similar in style to what is seen in retail stores and they have been well received.


I wonder if we started knitting items with the new trends in mind. If you think back to our great grandparents knitting long dresses (even for boys) and then think forward to our babies. We loved the little sweater, hat, and booties outfits. What about looking at the designer items and creating a new trend for out knitting e.g. denim look onesies and poor boy caps, etc. Just a thought, I am going to look into this as a possible new direction for my knitting.


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

What kind of yarn do most of you use for blankets? Cotton? Acrylic? Washable wool?


----------



## Frostycare (Apr 27, 2012)

I can understand mothers today preferring the easy wash and wear clothing available for their babies. Beautiful knit outfits require much more care and attention to continue to look darling and fresh. Cardigans and blankets/shawls are the best gifts to compliment the modern wardrobe.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My neighbor's oldest grandchild is 5 now. When she was born I knitted her a Baby Surprise sweater. Got the loveliest thank you from the Mommy who was happy to add to the sweater made by her grandmother's friend when she was born, which my neighbor saved in excellent shape after four children. Also from the aunt who was engaged to be married, thrilled that when she became a mom that sweater would be there for her. There are classy people of all ages out there.



grandmatimestwo said:


> It is sad. I love to make baby things. I will tell you that I made a blanket and sweater set for a co worker, and have seen multiple photos on her Facebook page with her little girl using her blanket and wearing her sweater! She also sent me a beautiful thank you note telling me how thrilled she was to have something made with love especially for her baby.


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

During our buzzer too this happened.The young Mums like to see their cute littl erosey bundles in thick denims


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Perhaps the new moms are afraid that the hand knits would require hand washing and special care. I'll bet if there was a sign that said that they were machine wash and dry, they would have been sold.


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

Very interesting reading re: Hand Knit Baby Clothes - times have really changed -- for those of you who remember (1940's 50's) we brides used to have to have Fostoria, delicate china patterns and sterling silver service -- I'm finding out the brides of today care nothing for that sort of thing!!!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sometimes it depends on the time and place. I knit a lot of the patterns from the 30's and 40's. In new yarn they take on a whole new vibrant look. Sometimes they can sit for literally years with people admiring them, but walking away. This fall, I sold every set I had and was begged for more. I had to remind people that each of these items were made by hand and not machine, and that no.....I couldn't go home that night ( after a 12 hour day at the show) and just whip them up one for the next day. I did take loads of orders for people to plan ahead for the next little one to arrive in their family. I also had young Moms in tears that I actually had soft, pretty tiny sweaters available for their surprise early arrivals. So don't be disheartened. There will always be the right person just waiting around the corner, longing to find your beautiful work.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

charbooth said:


> Very interesting reading re: Hand Knit Baby Clothes - times have really changed -- for those of you who remember (1940's 50's) we brides used to have to have Fostoria, delicate china patterns and sterling silver service -- I'm finding out the brides of today care nothing for that sort of thing!!!


Just researched Fostoria glassware-- very interesting


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

I made items for my new GGS, never saw anything on him. 
Only saw shirts with sport players picture or names. They do not seem to wear baby things any more. sad. They grow up so fast. I refuse to make any more.


----------



## MoragB (Jun 18, 2012)

As well as my grandkids, I have great nieces and nephews and work with children and families. Most of the mums love the babies in hand knitted clothes and blankets. Older kids are less likely to wear them but I prefer knitting tiny things anyway.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I think it all has to do with lack of parenting skills in teaching children basic politeness, being a considerate feeling person and respecting others feelings. Instead they are more concerned for their safety and being cautious of strangers--so survival skills are mostly concentrated on. Plus everything now is just artificial, conversations through texting, media over kill, opinions that are hurtful with no thought behind them--children see and hear this everyday and become cold unfeeling adults and are rude and defensive. 

This all reflects in how people accept personal gifts such as hand made items meant to illustrate love and caring on the part of the giver.

Maybe another reason your beautiful things didn't sell at the bazaar was because the personal connection wasn't there. I don't know, but I too have been greatly disappointed by those I knit things for and they never wear it or even show much appreciation--they seem to prefer cheaply (in my eyes) put together scarves or hats from China than something of fine quality fibers made especially for them. A true friend would wear what they were given with pride, especially from a beginning knitter. Sisters have their own thing going.....she's off my list for sure.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KnitWit 54 said:


> Sometimes it depends on the time and place. I knit a lot of the patterns from the 30's and 40's. In new yarn they take on a whole new vibrant look. Sometimes they can sit for literally years with people admiring them, but walking away. This fall, I sold every set I had and was begged for more. I had to remind people that each of these items were made by hand and not machine, and that no.....I couldn't go home that night ( after a 12 hour day at the show) and just whip them up one for the next day. I did take loads of orders for people to plan ahead for the next little one to arrive in their family. I also had young Moms in tears that I actually had soft, pretty tiny sweaters available for their surprise early arrivals. So don't be disheartened. There will always be the right person just waiting around the corner, longing to find your beautiful work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

They only want "designer" clothes for their babies!?! Who do they think comes up with the patterns. There are people all over the world making a living as knit-wear designers. I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at a hand-knit set, especially as opposed to a machine-manufactured one. Not only are the stitches loftier, but it actually looks like someone cared enough to take the time to make something special for a specific child. People just floor me with their snobbishness.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It is sad when hand made items are not esteemed as much as shop bought items as sometimes the monetary worth is more important. Also in the case of some new mums, they may not be able to knit or crochet themselves and don't understand how much time and love is put into these items. I know the shawls I make for the new mums in our church always appreciate what I make and I was even told that one mum cried because she thought the shawl was so precious and never expected anything like it. Don't despair as you might find that at another craft day these items might sell. Also make sure you don't undervalue your work.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Both of my children are older, 38 and 42, but to be perfectly honest, I never dressed either of them in hand knits or crochet items either. I know there is a lot of work that goes into making such things, I've been a knitter since the age of seven, but I just don't care for all of the pfoof. Lace, ruffles, bows.... no thank you. I guess I followed in my mother's footsteps, she never liked any of that stuff either.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think maybe easy care should be on the item. Wool is not easy care to me and many can't wear it. But I think that talking about a pretty set and having a new baby, they want acrylic yarns. Something they can throw in the wash and dryer. Although dryer on low. My nephew's wife wanted a Minnie Mouse set and her daughter put it in a hot dryer. Like all things we have to keep up with times and try to fill a slot. The others are just in their own world and would not appreciate it.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

The problem for the crocheter or knitter, or sewer, is that selling the items is rarely profitable. You do not get what your time is worth.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

that is the truth and that is why to knit/crochet people in family who appreciate it


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Same with me, I would rather make a gift, to be loved and cherished, than see a stranger, get something I made with loving hands. You can't pay for a gift, and no one appreciates your time, more than a good friend or relative. 
That is why it is so galling when I spend a 100 hours making an intricate flowered afghan by Rena Stevens, with the flowers worked right in and not sewn on, and someone says you should sell these. I say I'll show you the pattern and you can sell them, my time is too valuable to sell for less than it is worth.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

When I used to sell painted glassware, I always attached a card to it explaining how it was handpainted with a special kind of glass paint, etc. and how to care for it.

Maybe if knitters were to do something similar, even saying how many hours the item took to knit, along with the type of yarn and how to care for it, people would appreciate our handknits more.


----------



## Big 7 (Mar 4, 2015)

They want to e able to machine wash then. Layette are not the thing these days. No bonnets, just beanies and no boottees as the babies go into all in one suits. You can see in the up-market shops hand knits for which they willingly pay many dollars. I have given up even knitting machine wash clothing for my 3 young grand children. The older ones do, I think, enjoy a poncho or two so that they can sit up in bed to read.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I always give washing info to those who want it. Most crocheted items can be machine washed delicate, warm and machine dried low and delicate. A flowered afghan, or any dimensional crochet can be washed in a mesh bag with other knits.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I found a pattern book in the library by an American writer with the most wonderful, modern, baby clothes and blankets all knit in cheerful colours and thick yarns. Absolutely marvellous patterns. Problem is I didn't keep a note of the book and now cannot find it again.

But it was a good example of what is now the fashion for babies. Cute for sure, but not in the frilly dainty way.

All fashions change over time whether for babies, youngsters or adults. It is a matter of us updating our ideas with the times.

Good thing is that fashion is cyclical - so frilly things will return at some stage.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

In Australia it has picked up not as much the set, as this xmas it has been very hot, but our mother's day shop I sold a few sets. but bonnet & bootees, or jackets, hats & shawls are the main thing at the moment, also I do knitted edges on hand towels and put baby designs on.
hope this helps


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always use acrylic as it is easier for the young ones to wash


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am always knitting baby things just finished 5 matinee coats for friends daughter was really surprised when she asked for them.now knitting 4ply cardigans to go to Australia for a friend living there


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

My family must be strange. They look forward to hand made gifts.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

You were very fortunate! Hardly anyone says Thank You today.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I made a blanket, then every year I made a sweater for a great niece until she got too big and too expensive. She keeps everyone and takes care that they are okay. Her brother I made a baby blanket for that could have been male or female and he is 17 and keeps it on display. His father kind of worried and I said for some reason it represents some kind of stability not knowing he left living with his mother. Unfortunately, some love and some don't and sorting it out is what we have to do. I start out with small items to do that.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, it is sad that some young mothers today would rather have store bought baby clothes instead of hand knits....


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I think all the baby things are cute, but I wouldn't dress my baby in them either and my baby is now in her 40s. The fabrics nowadays are so nice and bright and soft to the skin and it is easier to change the babe. the snaps and zippers work better too with the fabrics. Just my opinion.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

A lot of today's mums are also moving away from "traditional" colors In Favor of more modern ones. The last baby blanket I made was brick red, blue, camel, and brown, per mother's preference. She and family loved it.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

A simple basket weave blanket seems to be the favorite with all the mothers ....and babies I have knit for recently. I even have to knit another one for a great niece who has worn holes in her first one. Baby two is coming in May, so Baby one will get another. Good for babies and great for mindless knitting.

I do not do sweaters and booties as they grow out of them so fast. Blankets last if they love them!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've made that blanket a few times and they like it. That is why the way things are spoken about has to change. They think you just whip it off and must get free materials. My grandmother said I give all my grandchildren presents for Christmas and only hear from two of you. I said I would only buy for those you heard from. That is how I feel about knitting and crocheting. If I don't hear from them, I never give them anything else.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been very fortunate. The gifts I have given have been very well received and in every case I have either seen the baby in the gift at a special event or been sent a photo. The young moms still seemed to appreciate the time it took to try to make and extra special gift.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of my sisters told a niece that they would buy the doilies she was making. I warned her not to make many because they will probably insult her when she has it done. They were beautiful and they wanted to pay $2 a piece for them. I said get to the dollar store and buy the dollar Chinese paper ones. I believe she quit crocheting then. A woman at the even bought a couple from her at a good price and a consignment shop got good money for the rest. All she could say is you warned me.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

event


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> Seems many new moms like dressing their infants like mini adults, so I don't know if it is designer names or the style. I've started making items similar in style to what is seen in retail stores and they have been well received.


Its likely true that many new moms of today are moderne rather than vintage.

Making items that look like what's being offered in retail stores is probably a great idea.

~~~


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, haven't been on the forum for a long time now but glad to start back again.
> This year I made eight or nine sets of baby clothes eg: coat, hat bootees and a number of hats and bootees separate. These were all for the church bazaar. Imagine how surprised I was when told only some of the sets had been sold (all beautiful sets). It appears that young mums these days are not looking for this kind of thing and prefer designer clothes for their babies. Isn't that sad?


My 41Y old daughter lives in London & is expecting her first baby in about a weeks time. I have knitted & crocheted a shawl, blankets, jackets caps booties, dresses & jumpers & pants sets. She pinned some on pintrest in modern patterns & colors. Have mailed them and she loves them, also sent some crocheted clothes my mother made for her when she was a baby. She has packed a jacket she wore as a baby to take to hospital.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

It is a shame but the young ones seem to keep there bubs in jump suits.


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

1 of the cardigans to go to Australia just need the buttons on


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

annie1452 said:


> 1 of the cardigans to go to Australia just need the buttons on


Wonderful Job! Love it.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

annie1452 said:


> 1 of the cardigans to go to Australia just need the buttons on


I really like that.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

When I made a baby blanket last year, I chose a simple garter stitch knitted from the corner, and added a garter-stitch lace border. I did this because it was for a little boy, and I figured laces were unnecessary or even unwanted. I also noticed when I held the little boy just how much he liked feeling the garter-stitch edge on a sweater I was wearing. I also liked the "spongy-ness" of the feel the fabric had. Someone else has mentioned that the baby won't get his fingers caught in the holes, either. Finally, it was an absolute joy to just knit without thinking. I really rediscovered garter stitch doing that blanket.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I think nontraditional colors might sell well - there have been some really nice outfits posted here on KP in greys, purple - even black.

Perhaps things might sell better if you included a tag on washing care - machine washable, etc. That might make them more appealing. The last thing new mums need is to fuss over how to care for clothes.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

In retrospect, nothing is really WRONG with hand knitted baby clothes, just some of it isn't WANTED. Styles and preferences change.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and the mom is the beholder. If we want moms to use our stuff, we have to satisfy her tastes, not the other way 'round.

~~~


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree 100%


KroSha said:


> In retrospect, nothing is really WRONG with hand knitted baby clothes, just some of it isn't WANTED. Styles and preferences change.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and the mom is the beholder. If we want moms to use our stuff, we have to satisfy her tastes, not the other way 'round.
> 
> ~~~


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

KroSha said:


> In retrospect, nothing is really WRONG with hand knitted baby clothes, just some of it isn't WANTED. Styles and preferences change.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and the mom is the beholder. If we want moms to use our stuff, we have to satisfy her tastes, not the other way 'round.
> 
> ~~~


Very well said sometimes we knit what we love, other times it's for who we love and if we're lucky it's both


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Having two girls I also learnt early on that the tiny newborn knits are great to keep for dolls clothes at a a later date. So now if I gift I remind the mum to save them for dolls and teddy bears .


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

trasara said:


> Having two girls I also learnt early on that the tiny newborn knits are great to keep for dolls clothes at a a later date. So now if I gift I remind the mum to save them for dolls and teddy bears .


Sweet...

~~~


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

My DIL said no pinks,frills or fancy patterns. OK I had a stash of pinks you would not believe. Well she had a girl!! So bought light orange,self striping orange,salmon,2 different lilacs, aqua and mint. Knit clothes in these to go over jumpsuits, with matching hats no bonnets. She was grateful for all the hand and machine knits, as bought clothes were so dear. I received orders from her friends for hand knits and crochet blankets in these colours.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

shirleycurly said:


> My DIL said no pinks,frills or fancy patterns. OK I had a stash of pinks you would not believe. Well she had a girl!! So bought light orange,self striping orange,salmon,2 different lilacs, aqua and mint. Knit clothes in these to go over jumpsuits, with matching hats no bonnets. She was grateful for all the hand and machine knits, as bought clothes were so dear. I received orders from her friends for hand knits and crochet blankets in these colours.


You could integrate your pinks into some of your "new" colors, couldn't you?

For example, you might get some rose: rose turquoise and pink (along with winter - - soft - - white or ivory) look beautiful together.

Being "in hiding" doesn't assist in understanding the tastes or choices of people local to yourself.

Would you be so kind as to specify your general location?

~~~


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

shirleycurly said:


> My DIL said no pinks,frills or fancy patterns. OK I had a stash of pinks you would not believe. Well she had a girl!! So bought light orange,self striping orange,salmon,2 different lilacs, aqua and mint. Knit clothes in these to go over jumpsuits, with matching hats no bonnets. She was grateful for all the hand and machine knits, as bought clothes were so dear. I received orders from her friends for hand knits and crochet blankets in these colours.


Sounds just wonderful!


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe because shoppers think hand knits need to be hand washed, especially woollies. Also, so many things these days are made cheaply in other lands, that maybe buyers think they are okay to lose or easier to throw away when they fall apart.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe because shoppers think hand knits need to be hand washed, especially woollies. Also, so many things these days are made cheaply in other lands, that maybe buyers think they are okay to lose or easier to throw away when they fall apart.


----------



## shirleycurly (Oct 31, 2011)

I am in 
AUSTRALIA


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

shirleycurly said:


> I am in
> AUSTRALIA


Thank you shirley !!!

~~~


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I've just got a lovely thank you for some bootees and gloves which were British Angora so an off white. I don't knit anything more than that unless I have a really good idea of Mum's taste. I probably won't knit anything else for that baby until I get a better idea of the sort of clothes they put her in.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Exactly why I don't do baby items.


----------

